# What should I do for a budgie at home



## till (May 31, 2015)

I am out at school weekdays and also have many after school activities. There will be no one at home to look after my budgie for a long time until late afternoon, is this okay? Will she starve or hurt herself? Should I get her some toys or put her in front of a window to keep her entertained?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Since you will be spending many hours outdoors and no one can spend time with your budgie, the very best thing to do at this point is getting her a same species friend. A budgie boy if possible, in order to avoid future complications from housing two females together. You won't have to worry about eggs and breeding as long as you do not give them any potential nesting areas nor hiding spots.
Your budgie won't starve herself but she may get depressed from lack of companionship and she will benefit tremendously from having a little friend.
If you do get her a companion, be sure to quarantine him for a period of a month in a different room and cage from your budgie girl as a preventative measure.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

A budgie friend would definitely be great for her and a boy as suggested. Toys and a radio or tv left on as well will help. Silence is a sign of danger to a budgie.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It's very important to have as large a cage as possible for your budgie so she has lots of room to move around and play. 
The minimum recommended cage size for two budgies is 30x18x18 and 
when it comes to cages, wider is more important than height and BIGGER is always BETTER! 

Your budgie is going to need lots of nice toys to stimulate her interest and keep her from being bored when you aren't around. Take a look at this thread Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

As others have said, getting a little male budgie friend for her would be the best thing under the circumstances.

It is very important you quarantine the new bird for 4-6 weeks.
Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room your current bird(s) is in for a period of 4-6 weeks.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Quarantine - Yes!! - Talk Budgies Forums

Be sure to leave the radio or TV on at a low volume when you aren't around so your budgie(s) don't feel so alone.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi and welcome :wave: to TB! 
It's great to have you with us  
I agree with the above. I have sort of the same situation as you, but I have a precise schedule for school and don't have many after school activities. After I get back for the day, I spend the rest of my time with her (I don't ever have any other commitments) and she's adapted to this, so it works. However, in your situation, I would agree that another little friend would benefit her greatly to prevent her boredom while you're away 
Please do ask about anything you're unsure of, and I hope to see you around the forums!
Oh, and I'm looking forward to some pictures of your little one! Keep us posted


----------



## till (May 31, 2015)

Thank you for replying everyone! Okay, we've decided to get another budgie to keep her company. But to be honest, I don't actually know if it's a budgie boy or a budgie girl. I think the shopkeeper said it was a girl but I think I misheard and I can't actually remember. Does anyone have a way of telling if it's a boy or a girl? It's under 4 months if this helps. I need to know so I know whether to get another budgie boy or girl. Thank you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

We will be able to help you out with your budgie's gender if you post a photo taken in natural light with no flash from the camera.

Generally speaking, young budgie boys will have uniform purplish/pinkish ceres (cere is the upper fleshy part of the beak where the nostrils are located). Their ceres will turn a royal blue colour upon reaching maturity. Budgies of certain colour mutations will keep the immature pinkish coloured cere throughout their lives.

Budgie girls will have very light bluish ceres mingled with white, there will be whitish circles around the nostril area and as time goes by, the cere will turn progressively whiter and when closing to maturity the cere will gradually change to a light tan colour till it gets dark brown when in breeding condition.

If your budgie happens to be a boy, you can also get him a same gendered buddy. Male budgies get along well with each other and you won't have to worry about the possibility of eggs.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I am unable to see your photos.
If you are using photobucket, just copy the image link and paste it on your post.
You will find all the detailed steps on the How-To Guides at the top section of Talk Budgies, right below the Introduction section.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your pictures did not upload to the forum properly so I deleted that post.

Please set up a free PhotoBucket Account and follow the instructions below to upload the pictures to the forum.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your pictures did not upload to the forum properly so I deleted that post.

Please set up a free PhotoBucket Account and follow the instructions below to upload the pictures to the forum.

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html*


----------



## till (May 31, 2015)

I have uploaded a picture from photobucket:



thank you!


----------

